# Urgent help... Fish tank equipment emitting plastic burning smell!!



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys, earlier today I put all my fish tank electronics into one power strip so it would be easier to manage, and soon my room filled with a strong, almost caustic rubber-burning smell. It is so strong that me and my Mom considered calling the fire dept. When I unplugged the power strip, the smell stopped until a few minutes after I replugged them in. I really don't want to unplug the stuff and risk all my fish being dead in the morning, but I don't want to be on the morning news under "House Fire Started by Fish Tank", either. None of the equipment feels hot, and I know it's not a malfunctioning heater, because none of my fish are belly-up and the temp is not changing. I tried evenly distributing the plugs over 2 powerstrips, but I figured I better ask anyway...
Help please!! :shock:


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

Update: 
Plugged in are 3 filters, a heater, and a light.
Ok, a cartridge-less filter running to increase current seems to have overheated, although I am not 100% sure that is the problem, or the source of the small. It's a Tetra PF-10, and as soon as I can figure out how I'm gonna rip the guts out of it to see if anything is caught in the motor.


----------



## Jerryed (Oct 4, 2009)

Bottomfeeder said:


> Update:
> Plugged in are 3 filters, a heater, and a light.
> Ok, a cartridge-less filter running to increase current seems to have overheated, although I am not 100% sure that is the problem, or the source of the small. It's a Tetra PF-10, and as soon as I can figure out how I'm gonna rip the guts out of it to see if anything is caught in the motor.



Well it COULD be anything but id start but turning off all equipment and when the smell is gone turn on 1 piece every 10 minutes until the smell is back. When its back its most likely the last thing plugged in

Also might just outright replace the surge protector. If it got a minor jolt it might of burned up the "protector" part of the strip making that smell. happened to my pc


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

Nevermind, my week-old aquaclear 20 overheated...


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 9, 2009)

>.< Or not. It's like whatever filter I have in that tank smells like it's overheating.
Could the filters be sucking up a little bit of sand, causing them to overheat? It's the first time I ever put sand in a tank...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

have you ever had subs in your car and gotten that electrical smell? chances are its probably bad wiring in your house, the outlet or even the power strip. try plugging everything into a different outlet with a different power strip.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Or it could be the heater! The plastic rubber sucksion clampsthat hold it to the wall of the tank maybe? I had this hapen to me a few times. good luck.


----------

